# Getting that ponytail/bow in!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, how the heck do you get a wiggly puppy to sit still so you can gather up enough hair and put it in a pony tail? I guess for starters I need those tiny rubber bands,as I can not for the life of me get the ones with bows on them to even go on correctly! I tried with a barrette a bit ago, well Olivia had a fit cause I used her barrette and Delilah got it off in less than 30 seconds!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

It took me a few tries to get Sophie to let me put her hair up too. She is such a busy body, it's hard to get her to keep still. She didn't wear anything for the first few weeks but I would take on of her favorite treats with me and put her up on the bathroom counter and brush her head and clean her face. Every time she would be still for me to brush her head I would praise her and give her a piece of the treat. She got to where she was so focused on getting the little bite of treat that she would be completely still. After about a week I was able to keep her still long enough to get the band in her hair. I put a bow in yesterday but even the smallest bows fall into her face because she doesn't have quite enough hair to keep it up. Good Luck


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Definitely get some of the tiny elastics and if you want to use a bow, put it on AFTER. I had the hardest time with Leila at first and even having my boyfriend hold her while I did it was a struggle. Then one day after combing her out (which I do on the table with a cloth on it), I sat her on my lap facing away from me while I was on the chair and she automatically set her face down on the table and let me comb/do her elastic without a problem. Sometimes she still squirms a little, but she'll usually lay her face down for me, now she'll even do it if I put her on my lap and lay her head on a pillow. 

I'd definitely start doing it soon though. Her breeder didn't start putting her topknot in until she was 15 or so weeks old (right before I got her because I told her I wanted her to), and the first few weeks she would NOT leave it alone. Now she's gotten used to it and always wears one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Treats, praise, putting her up on a grooming table (a washing machine with a folded towel makes a good one) and giving her a chew treat afterwards to distract her are the keys to success!

The two bands on the back of the bow are for placement only. Make your topknot first, then just pop the bow on. Your bows will last a long time if you do it that way.

Here are a couple of good tutorials:

Topknots shared by Linda Grimm and Maria Lelinho starring Rocky! Many Thanks!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was/is just one of those puppies that loves getting his hair brushed and fixed and just lays his head down and sometimes goes to sleep! 
I just be really gentle and calm with him and it works.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for those links Marj! yeah, Delilah doesn't quite have enough hair as well to pull back. I'm going to get some of those small rubber bands and keep trying though!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

The elastic hair ties, is a 2 person job at this house hahha. My mom has to hold Nelson, while I put the hair tie in, or OUT too. Once it's in he's fine. I think he likes it, because he can see now with it in! But he doesn't like the process of getting it in there ahahhaa. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I started by teaching Lilly to "put your head down" and give a treat so now she does it and I give her the tinyest piece of chicken (she will die for chicken). Because her hair is short in front I put a band very close to her eyes then another one a little bit back and those very small clips for the fly aways.


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

where can i get the small clips?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Also, remember to cut the bands out, never pull them!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

lilc5 said:


> where can i get the small clips?


You can get those at Walmart. When training to put their heads on a pillow, you place their head on the pillow, then place your hand behind their head and keep it there until they stop fighting, offering treats to distract them. When they stop fighting and leave their head on the pillow, praise them, give treats and then take your hand away. Keep doing this and they will get the idea. They just want to please you, but some hate grooming so much they won't do it without being really firm with them. 
Putting the rubber bands in their hair teaches them to wear a bow. Once they get used to that put in the bow. My dogs hate bows. At shows they will attempt to remove them at every oportunity. Under elbows (people) works great. The lead works well too.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Tina said:


> You can get those at Walmart. When training to put their heads on a pillow, you place their head on the pillow, then place your hand behind their head and keep it there until they stop fighting, offering treats to distract them. When they stop fighting and leave their head on the pillow, praise them, give treats and then take your hand away. Keep doing this and they will get the idea. They just want to please you, but some hate grooming so much they won't do it without being really firm with them.
> Putting the rubber bands in their hair teaches them to wear a bow. Once they get used to that put in the bow. * My dogs hate bows. At shows they will attempt to remove them at every oportunity. Under elbows (people) works great. The lead works well too.*


Leila is a master of getting her bows out, too. For a second you'll think she's just cuddling up to you and then you realize she's just trying to rub the bow out using your body. She likes to rub her head against the floor/furniture and whatever else is around. She's fine with the bands, though, so I'm hoping she'll get over it with time. One can hope...:blush:


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Ok, how the heck do you get a wiggly puppy to sit still so you can gather up enough hair and put it in a pony tail? I guess for starters I need those tiny rubber bands,as I can not for the life of me get the ones with bows on them to even go on correctly! I tried with a barrette a bit ago, well Olivia had a fit cause I used her barrette and Delilah got it off in less than 30 seconds!


My 6 mo old Sophie hated getting her hair brushed until I started to give her a treat after each brushing. She now does not fight me as much as she used to. Lately, she just sits on my lap and lets me do it. :innocent:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis and I have turned it into a bonding thing. For some reason he likes having the top of his head brushed, its like the only place he will tolerate without squirming. He sits in my lap with his head on my knee and I brush the top of this head for a while. Then I quickly band up his top knot, he usually doesnt notice till im done. Try getting them to sit in your lap while you touch the top of their head at first, then move up to brushing then adding a band.


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

How long do you guys usually leave a pony/top knot in? Do you take them out every night for sleep (or do you just take off the decorative bow/clip and leave the thin elastic), and then do them up again every morning, or leave them until they look messy? Or is this one of those YMMV things, depending on the dogs attitude?

Newb questions, away! :huh:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Kaijah said:


> How long do you guys usually leave a pony/top knot in? Do you take them out every night for sleep (or do you just take off the decorative bow/clip and leave the thin elastic), and then do them up again every morning, or leave them until they look messy? Or is this one of those YMMV things, depending on the dogs attitude?
> 
> Newb questions, away! :huh:


I re-do Milo's topknot every morning and evening - I find it mats if I don't.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I redo Leila's each morning. Sometimes more if she has been playing a lot and it becomes a big mess.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookies groomer said she goes to the dollar store and gets baby bands. 200 for $1. They look like scrunchies we would use, soft, but strechy, many many colors, won't snag on the fur. They come in a plastic "purse".

I call her to me and tell her, lets fix your hair, then park her on the coffee table. She sits for it, I put the baby band on, and she can see again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kaijah said:


> How long do you guys usually leave a pony/top knot in? Do you take them out every night for sleep (or do you just take off the decorative bow/clip and leave the thin elastic), and then do them up again every morning, or leave them until they look messy? Or is this one of those YMMV things, depending on the dogs attitude?
> 
> Newb questions, away! :huh:


When the hair is long enough for a proper topknot, you usually can't leave it out or they wouldn't be able to see. :biggrin:

I redo Lady's topknot every day. A little head massage feels good, too! I love to pamper my old girl!


----------

